# Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter



## Platin (13. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Filterexperten!

Nach dem lesen von unzähligen positiven Beiträgen hier im Forum über Pflanzenfilter/ bewachsene Bodenfilter, 
wurde im letzten Jahr bei der Planung meines Teiches auch ein Platz für einen Bodenfilter vorgesehen.

Jetzt wo die Fertigstellung des Bodenfilters in den Endspurt geht und ich die letzten einigermaßen warmen Tage ausnutzen möchte, 
stelle ich mich den KritikernD) um vielleicht noch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge/Tipps zu erhalten!


Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter:

Bild von heute:
 

Maße innen:

Länge 240 cm

Breite ca. 75 cm

Höhe ca. 72 cm
Der Auslauf befindet sich auf einer Höhe von ca. 65 cm. (Substrathöhe= 65cm)
Der Filter wurde mit 3 Schichten Hohlblocksteinen gemauert, die auf einer Bodenplatte stehen. Von innen sind die Steine verputzt. 
Wasserdicht bekomm ich den Filter mit Dichtschlämmen (Deit*rmann Superflex D 2).


Den Inhalt des Filters hab ich wiefolgt geplant:
 
Die Wasserführung soll mit 3 Blechen erreicht werden. Diese Bleche unterteilen den Filter in 4 Kammern mit je 60cm länge.

Als Substrat möchte ich gebrochenen Blähton oder Lava verwenden.
-Gebrochener Blähton ist in meiner Region schwer zu bekommen und würde für 1m³ ca. 240€ kosten. (Lieferung aus dem 360km entferntem Bamberg )
-Lava würde ich für 65€/m³ bei einer Gärtnerei in der Nähe bekommen.
Auf den Blähton gehört eine Schicht Kies, um das Aufschwämmen zu verhindern. --->Muss auf die Lava auch eine Kiesschicht?

Bei der Bepflanzung hab ich an __ Schilf und Wasserschwertlilien /__ Iris gedacht:
In die erste und zweite Kammer Schilf, in die dritte und vierte die __ Lilien. Und alles in Kisten (Baumschulkisten ).

Ein KG-Rohr bis zum Grund um evtl. das Wasser abzusaugen ist eingeplant.

Als Vorfilterung habe ich einen UltraSieve III (300 Mikron), dahinter hängt eine Aquamax 8000 die dann über ein Y-Verteiler 50% des Wassers (mMn 3000-3500l/h) in den Bodenfilter speist.

So, ich hoffe ich habe nix vergessen und nun her mit Euren Meinungen!


----------



## karsten. (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo

sieht gut aus  

wie sollte ich auch anderer Meinung sein  

Lava schwimmt nicht auf
das mittlere Blech würde ich flacher anlegen 
besser kein Wasserüberstand auf dem Substrat
(außer zum Spass )

eine Abdeckung z.B. mit Pinienschrot o.ä. kann den Winterbetrieb verbessern

unbedingt Dichtheit prüfen ! 
ohne Substrat Wasser einfüllen und mehrere Tage stehen lassen...
Dichtstoffe auf Unbedenklichkeit prüfen
eventuell zusätzlich  Folie einlegen und Eckfalten sicher  verkleben


viel Spass


----------



## hansemann (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hi Thorsten,



> Bei der Bepflanzung hab ich an __ Schilf und Wasserschwertlilien /__ Iris gedacht:
> In die erste und zweite Kammer Schilf, in die dritte und vierte die __ Lilien. Und alles in Kisten (Baumschulkisten)



Dies würde ich nicht so machen, wobei wenn der Karsten grünes Licht gibt, dann hat er recht, ich bin ja auch bei ihm in die Schule gegangen und er hat ein wissen, dass ich ihm gerne hier an dieser Stelle einen Doktortitel für sein Wissen in *Theorie und Praxis * verleihen möchte 

Du benötigst mindestens 80% Schilf (Schilf *muß* die Leitpflanze sein, und *durchgehend*). Wenn du nicht auf die __ Schwertlilien verzichten möchtest, dann nur kleine Menge für die *Rand*gestaltung.

Und mit den Kisten: Würde ich auch nicht unbedingt machen. Du hast ja keine Folie, und der Beton wird wohl nicht durch Schilf (denke Zwergschilf wie bei mir) beschädigt werden, schon gar nicht wenn du Lava (leichter als Kies) nimmst, da können die Rhizome keinen so starken Druck ausüben. 
Warum sollte man die sehr wichtigen Rhizome irgendwie künstlich einsperren? Wegen dem einfacheren Auslichten? Ich möchte keine Gammelecken etc, bei mir sollen die Rhizome "frei" sein, jedes künstliche Hinderniss habe ich vermieden.

Viele Grüsse 
Hans

So sieht mein Bodenfilter nach 3 Monaten aus (ich habe als Leitpflanze Zwergschilf, dann ein Paar Tannenwedel und ein paar Wasserschwaden). 

 

 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## karsten. (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Und mit den Kisten: Würde ich auch nicht unbedingt machen. Du hast ja keine Folie, und der Beton wird wohl nicht durch __ Schilf (denke Zwergschilf wie bei mir) beschädigt werden, schon gar nicht wenn du Lava (leichter als Kies) nimmst, da können die Rhizome keinen so starken Druck ausüben.
> Warum sollte man die sehr wichtigen Rhizome irgendwie künstlich einsperren? Wegen dem einfacheren Auslichten? Ich möchte keine Gammelecken etc, bei mir sollen die Rhizome "frei" sein, jedes künstliche Hinderniss habe ich vermieden.




Hallo

Freiheit den Rizomen !  

Jeder soll machen wie er will  

der Vorteil der Kisten ist eine gewisse Struktur um die Pflanzen nach ein paar Jahren noch aufnehmen zu können

jeder Pflanzenfilter mit den üblichen Repopflanzen ist nach ein paar Jahren
dicht   
dann drängt das Wurzelvolumen das Substrat nach oben

je besser der Filter funktioniert umso Schneller  

in Lava oder Blähton funktionieren Sägen Hacken oder Spaten 
nach ein paar Jahren nur .....bedingt   

Gammelecken   wasndas ?  

Du hast Recht
die besten Repopflanzen sind Schilf
dann kommt __ Rohrkolben
dann Teichinse 
aber schon auf Platz 4   : Sumpfiris 

dafür Platz 1 bei der Blüte  


mfG


----------



## Platin (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo Karsten und Hans!



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> wie sollte ich auch anderer Meinung sein


   




			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Dichtstoffe auf Unbedenklichkeit prüfen


 


			
				http://deitermann.de/pdf/pz/11142123.PDF schrieb:
			
		

> ...1.2 Verwendungsbereich
> Die flexible Dichtungsschlämme „Superflex® D2“ darf als Bauwerksabdichtung im
> Verbund mit Fliesen und Platten unter Einsatz der Fliesenkleber Deitermann KM Flex,
> Deitermann KMH Flex + Fix oder Deitermann KM Flex + Fix für folgende Bereiche
> ...




Ob Kisten oder keine Kisten, wenn dass mein einziges Problem sein sollte...
Und für die Bepflanzung ist es jetzt sicher schon zu spät. Also hab ich ja Zeit bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## hansemann (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo Carsten,



> Gammelecken wasndas ?



Ich habe den Begriff im Zusammenhang mit Teichfolie gelesen. Folien-Falten sollen gefährliche Stellen sein, weil sie nicht von Wasser bzw. Sauerstoff durchströmt werden. Genauso heißt es bei der Teichanlage, man möchte doch auf "Ecken" verzichten, weil das Wasser dort nicht hin zirkuliert etc. 

Nun denke ich mir, aber das habe ich nirgends gelesen und ist wohl auch nicht bestätigt, dass wenn ich in den Bodenfilter Kunststoffkästen stelle, diese eben viele _Ecken und Kanten_ haben, uns somit den Wasserfluß behindern, sauerstoffarme Regionen schaffen etc., und die Rhizome ja quasi in den Kästen auch noch eingesperrt sind und dadurch den Bodenbereich nicht überall mit Rhizomen und somit Sauerstoff versorgen können. Darum verzichten manche Angsthasen (wie ich ) sogar auf einen Drainageschacht etc., was aber bei einer eventuellen Reinigung äußerst nachteilig ist.

Mit dem Aufnehmen der Pflanzen meinst du wohl auslichten, und einen Carsten, äh Kasten nehme ich natürlich leichter raus, wenn die Zeit dafür gekommen ist.

Zusammenfassend halte ich mal fest, diese Kästen haben ihre Vorteile (leichtere Aufnahme der Pflanzen bei Pflegeaufgaben) aber eventuell auch Nachteile (falls Carsten das auch so sieht, falls nicht, würde ich das nächste Mal auch solche Kisten nehmen ).

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Platin (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Update:

3-4 Schichten Dichtschlämme aufgetragen 
 


zum __ Schilf:
Ich hatte an Schilf, das um die 2m hoch wird, gedacht. Aber das Internet spuckt mir unzählige Arten an Schilf aus, am liebsten könnt ich c. 
Ich denke normales __ Schilfrohr wäre OK?
Von Zwergschilf hab ich noch nie was gehört bzw. gefunden außer Klick!.

Auf __ Schwertlilien möchte ich nicht verzichten! Habe noch einige in der alten Teichschale stehen die sich wild vermert haben und im Sommer an die 100cm groß waren. 
Zu der Blühte muss man wohl nicht viel sagen...
Und wurzeln tun die auch ganz schön: Im Teich stehen __ Lilien in Pflanzkörben (darunter als Erhöhung [Koi=:crazy] Porotonsteine). Naja jedenfals wollte ich einen Korb herausnehmen um die Lilien zu verschneiden, da sind dann gleich mal 2 Steine mit hinterher gekommen


----------



## hansemann (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*


```
Phragmites australis (Syn. Phragmites communis) 

Sie wird bis 3 m hoch und  verbreitet sich stark durch Rhizome. Weiterhin verbreitet sie sich durch Samen, die auf feuchten Böden zum Keimen kommen können. Bei zusagendem Standort verdrängt sie dort alle anderen bestandsbildenden Arten. Phragmites australis ssp. pseudodonax ist noch starkwüchsiger und kann 7 - 10 m hoch werden. Diese Unterart ist in wärmeren Gebieten verbreitet.

Phragmites australis ist aufgrund seines Habitus [B]nicht gerade eine beliebte [/B]Gartenteichpflanze, doch für solche Standorte gibt es im Handel verschiedene Sorten:

Phragmites australis `Humilis´, bis 130 cm Höhe, in allen Teilen kleiner, wächst weniger agressiv.

Phragmites australis `Variegatus´, bis 150 cm Höhe, Blätter gelbgrün gestreift, wächst schwächer als die Art.
```
Quelle

Also das normale, sprich großwerdende __ Schilf gibt es umsonst bei Bächen, Flüssen et. 3 Meter habe ich schon gesehen.
Variante Humilis habe ich gekauft, denn ich möchte eher "Zwergschilf".
Variante Variegatus ist wohl für dich passend.

Es kommt halt darauf an, was du willst. Das 3 Meter hohe Schilf verdrängt wohl alles (__ Lilien hätten schweren Stand), wäre mir in einem Garten einfach zu groß und ungezähmt.
Mit den Lilien: Also ich kann mich nur wiederholen, eine sparsame Randbepflanzung damit wäre o.k., ich wollte auch meinen 6 Meter Bodenfilter anfangs abtrennen: links z.B. ein Teil Schilf, daneben ein Teil __ Schwertlilien, dann ein Teil __ Zwergrohrkolben usw. Mir wurde davon stark abgeraten und ich habe jetzt ca. 80% Schilf, 10 % Tannenwedel (unter der Brücke) und Rest Wasserschwaden und es funktioniert herrlich!!!

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüsse
Hans

P.S. Ich habe 1.000 Liter Aquarock und 1.000 Liter gebrochenen Blähton verwendet, dass Wasser ist glasklar (nix Helix, Kaldness, UV etc. es gibt einen Jürgen mit einer wehenden Fahne, der hat einen genauen Bericht über Bodenfilter und RICHTIGER Bepflanzung geschrieben, er hatte absolut recht). Für meine 2. Teichanlage nächstes Jahr mit Beadfilter werde ich so ein Wasser ohne Bodenfilter wohl nie haben

_EDIT by Annett: Zitierte Quelle eingefügt. Bitte beim nächsten Mal selbst daran denken!_


----------



## Platin (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo

Das Wasser steht seit 2 Wochen ohne Verlust im Bodenfilter, somit ist Dichtigkeit gegeben :freu 



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte auch meinen 6 Meter Bodenfilter anfangs abtrennen: links z.B. ein Teil __ Schilf, daneben ein Teil __ Schwertlilien, dann ein Teil __ Zwergrohrkolben usw. Mir wurde davon stark abgeraten und ich habe jetzt ca. 80% Schilf, 10 % Tannenwedel (unter der Brücke) und Rest Wasserschwaden und es funktioniert herrlich!!!



Ich hab die Bleche mit eingeplant damit möglichst viel Substrat und Wurzeln angeströmt werden. 
Somit müsste gegeben sein, dass auch die nicht so stark wurzelnden __ Lilien gut umströmt werden. (auch wenn sie nicht so tief reichen)
Anders verhält es sich bei einem breiten Bodenfilter ohne Leitbleche, wie bei Dir wenn ich die Fotos richtig deute


----------



## herbi (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo Thorsten,...


echt saubere Arbeit,.... 

Hast du unter dem Substrat eine Trennschicht geplant,...??

Wenn nicht,...dann funzt das 





> Ein KG-Rohr bis zum Grund um evtl. das Wasser abzusaugen ist eingeplant.


 evtl. nicht,...!!

Ich habe bei meinem Bodenfilter,...auch solch ein Rohr eingebaut, das aber unter diese Trennschicht geht und unten geschlitzt wie Zinnen an einem Burgturm,....! Muß dazu aber sagen das eines bei mir nicht ausreicht,...werde wenn ich mal den Filter reinige zwei weiter einbauen,....! Ansonsten eine gute Idee um den Schmoder aus dem System zu entfernen,...! Ich sauge immer mit einem Teichsauger ab,....!

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem:


----------



## herbi (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo Thorsten,...

hoffe das ich mich hier mal einklinken darf *und dem karsten eine Frage stellen kann,...!*
*Wenn nicht erwünscht @ mods, bitte löschen,..! Danke*
*
@ karsten,...*


> eine Abdeckung z.B. mit Pinienschrot o.ä. kann den Winterbetrieb verbessern


 soll das heißen das ich meinen Bodenfilter im Winter durchlaufen lassen kann,..wenn ich ihn mit diesem Material abdecke,...??

Kann man da auch normalen Rindenmulch hernehmen,..?


----------



## karsten. (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo

Wenn  

Dein Teich tief genug 
und
genügend Volumen besitzt
die 
Dauerfrostperiode nicht zu lange wärt
der Filter tief genug ist

ist es kein Problem einen PF durchlaufen zu lassen
mMn. überwiegen die Vorteile
ich habe meinen immer gebremst durchlaufen lassen

die Disskusionen für und wieder sind über die Suchfunktion zu finden 


schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Platin (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo!

Es musste ja so sein das nicht alles nach Plan läuft:
Habe gerade einen Anruf von der Gärtnerei bekommen. Leider habe die nur Lava 8/16 (120 Peseten für 1,2m³ mit Anlieferung )
So nun die Frage an die oder den cool) Lavaexperten:
Körnung OK? Preis OK?

(Bei meiner telefonischen Nachfrage vor ein paar Wochen hieß es ja noch 65€ für 1m³, aber ohne Anlieferung...)


@herbi
Unter der Lava habe ich keine Trennschicht eingeplant. Lava soll von der Wasseroberfläche bis zu Grund gehen.
In die zweite und vierte Kammer kommt je ein KG oder HT-Rohr bis zum Grund, und die werden gelocht oder geschlitzt.


----------



## lambojaeger (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo,
ich habe mich jetzt durch fast alle Beiträge zum Pflanzenfilterbau durchgelesen und die meiner Meinung nach besten Vorschläge zusammengefasst. Bitte beurteilt meinen Bauplan nach seiner Funktionalität und verbessert ihn gegebenenfalls.
Ihr findet ihn unter lambojaegers Bilder als PDF Datei.
Gruss Thomas
P.S.Ich möchte in ca. einer Woche mit dem Bau beginnen, daß heißt ich brauche Komentare bitte.


----------



## herbi (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo Thorsten,...



> Unter der Lava habe ich keine Trennschicht eingeplant. Lava soll von der Wasseroberfläche bis zu Grund gehen.
> In die zweite und vierte Kammer kommt je ein KG oder HT-Rohr bis zum Grund, und die werden gelocht oder geschlitzt.




...erklär mir mal wie du den Schmoder rausbekommen willst,....! 
Ich vermute das wenn du mit einen Sauger da rein hältst,..werden dir deine Schlitze oder auch Löcher gannz schnell zu sein und verstopfen,....!!!

Der Dreck kann sich ja nicht absetzen,...er wird irgendwo im Ton drinhängen,....!


@ lambojaeger,...



> Ihr findet ihn unter lambojaegers Bilder als PDF Datei.




...ich kann das nicht öffnen,...kannst du das nicht irgendwie anders machen,...!!!


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Moin Thomas.

Häng die Datei bitte mal als Attachment an einen Beitrag an oder mach gleich ein neues Thema auf, damit dort in Ruhe diskutiert werden kann, ohne den anderen Thread zu stören. 
Das Hochladen von pdf's geht genauso, wie das Bilder hochladen, welches in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist. Die Galerie ist für Bilder da, nicht für pdf's.
Weitere Möglichkeit zum Upload wäre der Download-Bereich, welchen Du oben, neben "Hilfe  •   Einstellungen  •   Album  •  Portal  •  Forum  •  Links  •   Chat " verlinkt findest.
Erinnere mich nur daran, dass ich die Datei freischalte, falls das nicht automatisch passiert! Kurze PN genügt.


----------



## karsten. (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo

das kann ich so nicht bestätigen

nach 6 Jahren hatte ich im Pflanzenfilter regelrechten Schlammmangel  
das Substrat sah aus wie geätzt 

ohne Rückspülung ,ohne Reinigung 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=30408#post30408

einen einfachen Vorfilter im Prinzip sowas  


Beachten muss man Expansion der Wurzeln vom __ Schilf

nur bringt eben Schilf die beste Reinigungsleistung  

(Stichwort Repopflanzen)

auch sollte die Pflanzengruppen nicht zu kärglich sein 
( die beeinflussen sich gegenseitig )
und das effektiv wirksame Milieu im Wurzelraum stellt sich schneller ein

die Körnung der Lava ist im Prinzip o.k.
der Preis unterliegt nun mal dem Markt   
nur Lava ist niemals gleich da sie nicht als Filtermaterial deffiniert ist

ganz dichte Lava liegt wie Kies während aufgeschäumte riesige Oberflächen hat  

je nach dem wie und wo die Lava vor Jahrmillionen erstarrt ist  

gebrochener Blähton ist (sollte)  immer gleich sein .


mfG


----------



## herbi (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo Karsten,...



> Hallo
> 
> das kann ich so nicht bestätigen
> 
> ...



Was kannst du da nicht bestätigen,....?? 

Ich meinte eigentlich die Schmutzabsaugung seines Filters,....!
Er schrieb das er Rohre einbauen will,....! Ich selber habe auch solche Rohre drinn und das funzt eigentlich ganz gut,...! Nur bei meinem Bodenfilter gehen sie unter die Trennschicht des Substrates,...so das ich "falls sich Dreck ablagert"...diesen absaugen könnte,....!!!

Was ich meinte ist das er wenig Erfolg damit hat wenn er diese Rohre nur in das Substrat steckt,...was will er damit absaugen,....??? Die Saugkraft reicht doch höchsten dann 10 -15 cm rund um das Rohr,...er zieht auch gleichzeitig das Granulat von Aussen mit an die Rohre und so verlegen sich die Schlitze oder Löcher am Rohr,.....!!!


Natürlich ist es besser wenn er eine Vorfilterung vorschaltet,...da geb ich dir unwiedersprochen Recht,....!

Ich selber verfüge auch über eine Vorfilterung,...ohne dieser gehts nicht lange gut,...!


----------



## karsten. (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo

ich meine

in einem beplanzten Bodenfilter oder Wurzelraumfilter wird gar kein Schlamm anfallen 

wenn man vernünftig dimensioniert 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/11

mfG


----------



## Platin (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo


			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte eigentlich die Schmutzabsaugung seines Filters,....!


Die Rohre habe ich eigentlich nur zur Kontrolle bzw. zum abpumpen des Wassers vor dem Winter eingeplant.  

Wenn man genau hinschaut erkennt man auch schnell von welchem User ich Erfahrungen und Meinungen berücksichtigt habe.
Ich hoffe ich habe vernünftig dimensioniert und werde vom Schlamm verschont  

Vorfilterung: Sieb 300 mikron


----------



## karsten. (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*



			
				Platin schrieb:
			
		

> ...............
> 
> zum Abpumpen des Wassers vor dem Winter eingeplant.




was


----------



## Platin (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo

Ich wollte den BF im Winter nicht laufen lassen!


----------



## karsten. (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

hallo

DAS halte ich schon für falsch
aber trocken stehen lassen 


ist völlig falsch

bis sich in einem Wurzelraumfilter das richtige Milieu gebildet hat vergehen Monate 
dann wird das Wasser abgelassen alles stirbt und vergammelt
um dann im Frühjahr in den Teich gespült zu werden  


das ist eine Art Biotop das kann man nicht ein und ausschalten

dh. natürlich man  k a n n  schon  

selbst einen Patronenfilter müsste man bei einer Trockenlegung 
völlig auswaschen und vor Inbetriebnahme nochmal 
und dann erst lange wieder "einfahren"


überleg Dir das noch mal ! 

mfg


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hi Thorsten, 

schau allein mal bei so einem Filter nach, was da sichtbar an kleinen Tieren drin rumwuselt und gute dienste leistet. Wasserasseln, __ Würmer und und und. 
Bloss nicht austrocknen lassen im Winter, da kann ich Karsten nur zustimmen. 

Wolf


----------



## Platin (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo nochmal!

Tschuldigung! Hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt:   
Ich will natürlich nicht das ganze Wasser ablassen, sondern nur ein paar cm, weil ich, einfach gesagt schiss vor Frost im BF habe...

Das restliche Wasser würde ich dann im Frühjahr vor dem Wiederanlaufen komplett rauspumpen und mit neuem befüllen!!!


----------



## hansemann (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

ich habe ja heuer auch einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter erstellt. *Ohne* Reinigungsmöglichkeit, da habe ich mich auf die Beiträge und das Fachwissen von Karsten verlassen. Wenn selbst ohne Vorfilter (ich habe ein 250my Compactsieve davor) keine Verschlammung eintritt, dann brauche ich keine Absaugmöglichkeit. Da diese genialen Bodenfilter sehr wenig bis gar keine Arbeit machen (Pflanzen auslichten bzw. abgestorbene Blätter abschneiden, aber das dauert auch seine Zeit), wäre es nach vielen Jahren vielleicht mal erforderlich, eine größere Reinigungsaktion durchzuführen (falls der Wasserfluss durch zu starke Verwurzlung zu stark behindert wäre, oder die Wurzeln das Substrat nach oben drücken würden). Ich lasse mich mal überraschen. 
Jetzt habe ich meinen BF abgeschaltet, da ich einen Bachlauf nach dem BF habe, dieser würde mir den Teich zu stark auskühlen. 
Im Frühjahr werde ich allerdings versuchen, die ersten paar hundert Liter, die nach dem Einschalten der Pumpe aus dem BF kommen, nicht in den Teich zu leiten, sondern in ein Blumenbeet.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## karsten. (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

 

Meinerseiner ist immer (gebremst) durchgelaufen

und

das habe ich doch nicht geheimgehalten  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6250/?q=durchlaufen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3510/?q=durchlaufen


die meisten "erfolgreichen Pflanzenfilterer" sind bekennende "Durchlaufenlasser"   


mfG


----------



## Platin (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein bewachsener Bodenfilter*

Hallo

Dann muss ich mir doch überlegen wie ich den BF durchlaufen lasse  
Mein Vorfilter (Sieb 300mikron) hängt allerdings am Bodenablauf, welcher im Winter abgestellt wird...
Ob das wirklich ohne Grobfilterung gut geht
Der Überlauf von BF zum Teich ist immmerhin 70- 80 cm, wenn dann noch gedrosselt wird...und Väterchen Frost kommt zu Besuch :beeten


----------

